# Misheard song lyrics



## Chris Hobson

Being an old git, I can remember a time when I got to know my favorite songs via cassette recordings of AM radio broadcasts. When all we had was AM radio it is no surprise that we got the lyrics of the songs wrong as the sound quality was always a little on the fuzzy side. Even with modern technology when sound quality is so much better, there are still song lyrics that people get wrong. Some of these can be funny so I thought that I would post some of my favourites and invite everyone to add their own.

The classic from Purple Haze by Hendrix, 'scuse me while I kiss this guy, which I sang along with for decades before finding out that it was kiss the sky.

The Israelite by Desmond Decker, he definitely sounds as though he is singing 'me ears are alight' at one point.

In their song Wild Horses the Rolling Stones sang of a dull aching pain. Susan Boyle definitely sang about a Dalek in pain in her cover version.

Now that we have the internet we can look up the song lyrics that we simply can't work out. There are bits of the Wizzard Christmas classic that I never could get that I had to Google. Now the frosticles appeared, and they've frozen up my beard, so we'll lie by the fire 'till the sleep simply melts them all away. If Santa brings that sleigh, all along the milky way, I'll sign my name on the rooftop in the snow then he may decide to stay.


----------



## Robin

I could never work out why Beelzebub had a devil for a sideboard.


----------



## Wirrallass

Peter Kays version of misheard lyrics is hilarious Chris:-


----------



## trophywench

In the 1960s Lulu had a new record out.  Mk 1's mate SWORE it was called, and she sang, 'I'm a tiny girl, a tiny girl'

It was really 'I'm  tiger, a tiger!'


----------



## Contused

Good ones!


----------



## Wirrallass

"Everytime you go away, you take a piece of meat with you" who sang this"


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Wirralass that was Paul Young


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

"We built this city on sausage rolls"Jefferson Starship.


----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> Peter Kays version of misheard lyrics is hilarious Chris:-


Brilliant !


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Wirralass that was Paul Young


Of course it was ~ thanks Lucy ~ I was having a senior moment when I posted!


----------



## C&E Guy

From the Bee Gees "How Deep Is Your Love?"

"You come to me on a submarine ..."


----------



## chaoticcar

Sitting on the dog of the bay 
CAROL


----------



## Chris Hobson

I forgot to mention Night Swimming by REM which sounds like nice women. Also Radioactive by the Imagine Dragons, when they sing it it sound like "Ready to whack you".


----------



## khskel

The Skids - Into the valley, peas sure taste fine......and a bit further on - Ahoy, ahoy buy me a soda


----------



## zuludog

CHRIS HOBSON

I, too, thought for years it was 'kiss this guy'

I only realised the correct words when I watched a compilation of old rock music on TV and had the subtitles switched on


----------



## Chris Hobson

The Peter Kay video is excellent. However, I think that posting videos rather than coming up with your own examples might be cheating a bit. So, in order to put a stop to it, I have decided to submit the ultimate, nobody can top this.


----------



## Robin

Chris Hobson said:


> The Peter Kay video is excellent. However, I think that posting videos rather than coming up with your own examples might be cheating a bit. So, in order to put a stop to it, I have decided to submit the ultimate, nobody can top this.


That is brilliant, just had the family in stitches. I've sung the original, but I couldn't tell you what the correct words are, maybe choirs should just sing this version in future.


----------



## Vince_UK

Billy Ocean
"When the going gets tough"
For years I thought it was
"When the going gets stuffed"


----------



## Chris Hobson

C&E Guy said:


> From the Bee Gees "How Deep Is Your Love?"
> 
> "You come to me on a submarine ..."


What you doing in your neighbour's shed? What you doing in your neighbours shed? You should be dancing, yeah.


----------



## C&E Guy

Heard one on the radio at the weekend.

The theme from "The Good, The Bad and The Ugly" has some Native American sounding chant that sounds just like Breast Stroke!!


----------



## robert@fm

At the age of ten, I could have sworn that the Sandpipers were singing about "one ton o' melon"!


----------



## Lilian

If laughter is the best medicine I have certainly been overdosed (not from a song, just saying).


----------



## Flower

Adele -'Rolling in the Deep' I'm certain the chorus is

We could have had it all rolling in the deep
...............Never had bad feet


----------



## Chris Hobson

From 'Book of Days' by Enya:

No day, no night, no moment,
Can hold me back from trying.
I'll flag, I'll fall, I'll falter,
I'll find my day may be,
For underwear,
For underwear.


----------



## Wirrallass

Forever In Blue Jeans ~ Neil Diamond.....

Years ago I thought he was singing "Reverend Blue Jeans!"


----------



## Chris Hobson

Whitney Houston decides to try some S&M.
Don't you wanna dance? Whip me baby. Don't you wanna dance? Whip me boy.


----------



## Matt Cycle

https://www.bbc.co.uk/music/article...dlyrics_quiz&intc_linkname=bbcmusic_rm_low_c3


----------



## Lanny

Michael Jackson's Smooth Criminal: For years, until after his passing when I saw subtitles with this music video, I thought he was asking Eddie, are you OK? It was Annie are you OK, as in the CPR dummy used by paramedics to practice CPR & asking the patient if they're ok to establish if/when they come back around! He was learning first aid & how to administer CPR at the time he wrote the song!


----------



## Mikep73

Hope this is ok admin







Mike


----------



## Mikep73

Another one for me was macey greys I try. Could have sworn for weeks the chorus was

I try to say goodbye and I choke
Try to walk away in a crumble

Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

Kenny Rogers song "Don't Leave me Lucille."....

"You picked a fine time to leave me Lucille
With four hungry children and a crop in the field."

I could have sworn he sang "Four hundred children..........!"

WL


----------



## Ruby/London

Spread molasses Rocky Mountain Way .... Ok, cloth ears obviously ....


----------



## Grannylorraine

an AHA song where the word sang was corridors, but my hubby and I sang curried dogs for years until we finally found out it was corridors.



Lanny said:


> Michael Jackson's Smooth Criminal: For years, until after his passing when I saw subtitles with this music video, I thought he was asking Eddie, are you OK? It was Annie are you OK, as in the CPR dummy used by paramedics to practice CPR & asking the patient if they're ok to establish if/when they come back around! He was learning first aid & how to administer CPR at the time he wrote the song!



I always though it was Eddie as well.



robert@fm said:


> At the age of ten, I could have sworn that the Sandpipers were singing about "one ton o' melon"!


I always new it as the one ton of melons song lol.  Still prefer to sing on ton of melons if I hear it playing anywhere.


----------



## Chris Hobson

Jumping Jack Flash by the Rolling Stones.

"I was raised by two glass men in hats."

The actual lyrics are "I was raised by a toothless bearded hag."


----------



## robert@fm

There's the romantic ballad from the movie _Titanic_: "Wherever you go, I believe that the hot dogs go on..."


----------



## Wirrallass

Captain & Tennille (Do that to me one more time)

I used to think they were Captain & Toenail
WL


----------



## robert@fm

"Shocked, and my teardrop trousers are go..."


----------



## robert@fm

And the _other_ memorable Maxwell ad...




I don't know how many tapes they sold, but they sure gave a lot of people a laugh.


----------



## robert@fm

The ending of _Despicable Me 2_, in which the Minions sing their version of _I Swear_ (which becomes _Underwear_ in Minionese). Als includes the start of their cover of _YMCA_.


----------



## robert@fm

Previous thread. Mondegreens are also mentioned in this thread.


----------



## robert@fm

Another, longer (and to my mind funnier) take on _Into the Valley_:


----------



## robert@fm

khskel said:


> The Skids - Into the valley, peas sure taste fine......and a bit further on - Ahoy, ahoy buy me a soda


Surely the correct lyrics are as follows:

Into the Valley
Pizza sounds divine
My face has no virtue
But who can Viv iron?
The soldiers are marchin'
There's masses of lion
Whose disease is cat skin?
My picture is huge toe
Ahoy! Ahoy! Let's see the sky
Ahoy! Ahoy! Buy me a soda
Ahoy! Ahoy! Seizin' the bumper
Ahoy! Ahoy! I love Lady Di. 

Anyone up for transcribing the second verse?


----------



## merrymunky

Not me but I always remember a friend mine would sing ‘There’s only one red light’ everytime    The Levellers ‘One Way’ played. 

Also had a friend named Michelle who was convinced that the Skipknot song  ‘Wait and Bleed’ has her name in it. ‘Inside Michelle I wait and bleed...’


----------



## robert@fm

Bob Marley: "It's this loaf, it's this loaf, it's this loaf, it's this loaf, that I'm feeling..."


----------

